# Enigma publicado por Jameco Electronics



## aquileslor (Oct 3, 2012)

JAMECO PUZZLER  14
JAMECO, un negocio de USA que vende elementos electrónicos, en su newsletter de hoy ha publicado una suerte de acertijo ( éste es el número 14) para que traten de resolverlo los lectores.
Como me pareció de interés para los integrantes del foro lo he traducido para ustedes.
VERSIÓN EN CASTELLANO:
Enigma de JAMECO 14
¿Qué maneras habría  para que los agentes del gobierno puedan diseñar una "Trampa de faro" automática que note faros incandescentes  prohibidos?
Por Forrest M.. Mims III 

Es 2020, y el gobierno ha prohibido faros de automóvil incandescentes. En su lugar  deben ser usados  faros de LED costosos. ¿Cuales son algunas maneras para que agentes del gobierno puedan diseñar un sensor  o  "Trampa de faro" pasiva y automática que señale la diferencia entre LED y faros incandescentes prohibidos con exactitud?  
El sensor debe ser suficientemente pequeño para ser montado sobre el tablero de mandos de un vehículo policial diseñado para hacer un crucero sobre autopistas por la noche fácilmente. 


¡ TRAMPA  DE  LUCES  ADELANTE ¡ ( Img 1)

Pista de enigma: piense en algunas diferencias fundamentales entre lámparas incandescentes y LED. 
Por Forrest M.. Mims III 
Las lámparas incandescentes originan emisión luminosa de banda ancha, y los LED no.
Los LED convencionales son modificados para emitir la luz blanca cubriendo un LED azul con un fósforo que emite verde y rojo cuando es estimulado por el color azul. Los colores resultantes confluyen juntos para constituir una luz blanquecina, a menudo con un matiz azul visualmente obvio. Un  Espectrómetro  óptico USB2000 de fibra óptica de Océan  Optics  puede analizar  bien el espectro de la luz emitida por un típico LED blanco y una bombilla de luz incandescente .

(Imag 2)
Algunos métodos pueden ser usados para detectar las diferencias en la disposición espectral de la luz emitida por lámparas incandescentes y los  LED automáticamente. La diferencia  fundamental es que los emisores incandescentes emiten abundante infrarrojo y los LED blancos no lo hacen. Una solución es el empleo un espectrómetro  miniatura que mide la intensidad de la luz del color barriendo del azul al cercano IR. Esto provee un método sofisticado para que, rápida y automáticamente (con el software apropiado) poder identificar fuentes incandescentes y fuentes de LED. Los programas del gobierno buscan  preferentemente soluciones sofisticadas como esa.

Hay una solución mucho más simple y más barata para el problema que no requiere un espectrómetro costoso y depende solamente sobre la diferencia espectral principal entre LED blancos y lámparas incandescentes. Este método hace al detector de faro sensible solamente al IR . Quiere decir que el circuito hará caso omiso de faros de LED mientras responde a faros incandescentes en un instante. El dispositivo completo puede ser hecho para apoyar en el tablero de mandos de un patrullero lo suficientemente pequeño. Un fotodiodo de silicio común con un filtro de IR suministrará un detector apropiado. Muchos receptores de control remoto infrarrojos detectan la señal invisible del transmisor por medio de un fotodiodo de silicio insertado en epoxi recibiendo casi infrarrojo. Esta clase de fotodiodo debe trabajar bien en esta aplicación. Una célula solar de silicio trabajará bien mientras un filtro infrarrojo sea puesto sobre su superficie. La fotocorriente del fotodiodo o la célula solar puede ser amplificado por un integrado y acoplado a un comparador que cambiará de estados solamente cuando una luz incandescente sea detectada. La salida del comparador en el circuito debajo activa un LED rojo brillante. Un buzzer puede ser añadido al circuito para despertar al oficial de patrulla en la captura del faro. 

	(Imag 3)		
*VER EL TEXTO DEBAJO
Ir más lejos
La sociedad de automóviles antiguos auténticos (SAAMC) está triste por la llegada de trampas de faro. ¿Usted puede pensar en las maneras en que pueden engañar las trampas de faro? 

Las burocracias nacionales de estadísticas de vehículo nocturnas quieren la trampa de faro para contar  todos los vehículos que pasan a lo largo de un trecho de la autopista por la noche. ¿Cómo puede ser modificado para notar y contar tanto LED y faros incandescentes el circuito básico de más arriba? 

Un segundo circuito sobre la base del primero puede proveer señales de audio sobre esa clase de faro incandescente a ser notado si el automóvil se está conduciendo a lo largo de un camino de superficie  relativamente desigual .
Antes de leer el próximo párrafo, ¿usted sabe cómo? 

Este método hace caso omiso del espectro de la luz emitida por el faro y se concentra en su construcción mecánica. El filamento de una lámpara incandescente es instalado a los lados de dos electrodos en el foco  de un reflector parabólico. Los movimientos muy leves de  amplitud del filamento ajustan la intensidad del filamento desenfocándolo. El rayo de algunos faros incandescentes será modulado cuando el vehículo pasa sobre protuberancias en el camino. 

* Usted puede modificar el circuito de más arriba para detectar la señal modulada de faros  insertando un condensador de 0.01 microfaradio entre terminal 2 del integrado y el fotodiodo. Esto permitirá que la fotocorriente modificada causado por el filamento vibrando llegue al integrado mientras bloquea cualquier de las luces incandescentes cercanas. Conecte el terminal 1 del integrado a la entrada de un amplificador de sonido hecho con un LM386 o chip similar o use un  amplificador de sonido de «karaoke» o MP3 disponible. El resultado final será los estallidos de tono muy distintivos de faros incandescentes  si el camino es algo desigual. 

CONSIDERACIONES
Este enigma está basado en muchos años de diseñar y evaluar sistemas de comunicación de ondas luminosas, el primero de los cuales fue emplear un receptor incorporado en una linterna de 6 voltios de ligero  peso. Dos células solares  bak  to  bak estaban montadas en el  lugar donde la bombita de linterna estaba originalmente. Las celdas estaban conectadas con un amplificador de sonido instalado dentro del cuerpo de la linterna  al mismo tiempo que un parlante pequeño, un control con  interruptor y volumen y batería de 9 voltios. Durante una prueba de tiempo de noche de este auricular y un transmisor de onda luminosa modulado por una señal de radio, era sorprendente  escuchar los sonidos metálicos varios y los chirridos cuando un automóvil pasó por allí. Otros automóviles circulantes causaron el mismo efecto por lo que se puso obvio que los filamentos de faro estaban vibrando a protuberancias en el camino. Estas observaciones fueron hechas a lo largo de un camino rural en marzo 1966, cuando era un estudiante del último año en la universidad Texas A&M (y debo haber estado estudiando para ellas los días  siguientes de clases). 

Sobre el autor
Forrest M. Mims III ha sido un autor de equipo electrónico,  ciencia y fotógrafo desde 1969. Recibió un premio de IR 100 del Magazine de Investigación Industrial por desarrollar una ayuda para viajar para los ciegos con un anteojo infrarrojo. Recibió un premio de Rolex en 1993 por desarrollar un instrumento de mano que midió la capa de ozono encontrando un error en un satélite de ozono de la administración espacial norteamericana  con  suficiente exactitud. Fue nombrado por revista de Discover (diciembre2008) como uno de los " 50 mejores cerebros en ciencia." Vea su página de inicio y publicaciones aquí y sígalo sobre Twitter.


----------

